# Best CCW in your opinion?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in the market for a CCW and I'm having a bit of a problem deciding which one. I'm trying to base my decision on power, capacity, reliability, reputation, etc and I'm scrambling my brain trying to choose with all considered. I have shot several and have heard many options from folks and friends but I want a broader base of opinion.

Ya'll know way more about this than me so I want to hear it.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Gotta prioritize... It's a chili recipie, go with what works for you. 

Some things you also might consider, how big you are and where you want to wear it. 

I know some folks that carry a full size IWB SOB but not everyone is 6'+

Good luck!

B


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If you Stick with the KAHR brand you won't be sorry. P380 for front pocket carry (cargo pants or shorts no jeans) pm9 or cm9 for itw or otw with any style pants. I am 5' 11" 170 and anything larger starts to get irritating after a while of wearing it. Just buy something you WILL carry AND PRACTICE WITH, and its nice if the weapon is a pleasure to carry/shoot......not all are suited to BOTH.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I do love the P380 and have shot it on numerous occasions. I was also directed to KAHR and the Para Warthog. I like the Glock 26 but am a bit hesitant due to the lack of a true safety. Thoughts? I realize there will be pros and cons to all.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I gotta agree, priorities, everyone I know says they have the best possible carry weapon. everything from full size 1911s to beltbuckle derringers. 
Spend some time checkin things out. Everyone has a different opinion and we all know what they are like. 
I personally have a couple of different carrys, one is a smith snubby .38 thats probably as old as I am. I have another that I sometimes carry but stays in the truck most of the time that many people would call total junk. Its a Highpoint 9mm, ugly as hell, heavy as a brick, and $150 new! This is where other opinions can be a problem, many call it junk, but I have put close to 2000 rds thru it its quite accurate and it has NEVER failed.
So like I said, check things out, try a few, dont be to quick to drink the kool aid, youll find the carry peice thats right for you.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are uncomfortable with the safety on a Glock my guess is you would be even more weary with a cocked .45 in your waist band. I've carried both a glock 27 and the Warthog and felt much more comfortable from a safety standpoint with the glock. FYI it's not too hardto have the thumb safety disengage on a 1911 you still have the grip safety but it's still a little unnerving.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Would you say you didn't like the warthog? How about the Sig P250? I have yet to fire a Sig I haven't liked.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea....I don't think I could carry a weapon cocked & locked. Kahrs have internal safetys ....the firing pin is only fully reset when the trigger is pulled all the way back.....so no misfires from dropping, bumping, or pressure on the trigger. When you Do pull the trigger, they have the smoothest pull of any DAO pistol I have shot.....yet require enough pressure that it won't happen by accident. The thing I like the best is that in the 3 seconds that you will have to draw and fire the weapon....you won't have to think about wheather it is cocked, or on safety.....you just pull the trigger and it fires.:thumbsup: A safety that keeps you from firing the weapon when you NEED TO is only safe for your attacker.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> The thing I like the best is that in the 3 seconds that you will have to draw and fire the weapon....you won't have to think about wheather it is cocked, or on safety.....you just pull the trigger and it fires.:thumbsup: A safety that keeps you from firing the weapon when you NEED TO is only safe for your attacker.


Well put!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Not that I didn't like the Warthog, as it is a fine weapon and an awesome amount of fire power for it's very small size. Mine did not like anything but the lower grain ammo and would jam with the bigger stuff on occasion. Glocks are simple, pull the trigger goes boom regardless of how diligently you clean and maintain your weapons (within reason of course). The simpler something is the less likely it is to fail when you need it. Jmo


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

The ultimate CCW is the one you actually carry.

For me, that has turned out to be the LCP that is in my back pocket where my wallet used to be.

I have carreid for a time now. I had a 'good' system with a pair of Macs.. one single stack (summer gun) one double stack (winter). Both were IWB... most of the time.

Think is, I am on a boat much of the time. Even the Mac was a bit heavy for IWB in sports shorts.

So I went to a Baretta 9000s (bought on PFF). Life got much easier... it went into an uncle Mikes IWB and was with me %80 of the time... problem is that %20.

I bought a LCP (with crimson trace) from a member here on PFF... I bought it to take hiking, and carried it there... and every day since. Unless I am sleeping (with the 9000s on the nightstand) the LCP is on me.

Get something you will carry, and take it to the range to make sure you will know how to use it without thought if you have to.... 

The best CCW is the one you carry... and can shoot.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

evilsrt said:


> Not that I didn't like the Warthog, as it is a fine weapon and an awesome amount of fire power for it's very small size. Mine did not like anything but the lower grain ammo and would jam with the bigger stuff on occasion. Glocks are simple, pull the trigger goes boom regardless of how diligently you clean and maintain your weapons (within reason of course). The simpler something is the less likely it is to fail when you need it. *Jmo*


and that's what I asked for :thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Sailing_Faith said:


> The ultimate CCW is the one you actually carry.
> 
> Get something you will carry, and take it to the range to make sure you will know how to use it without thought if you have to....
> 
> The best CCW is the one you carry... and can shoot.


+1 the best is what you will carry 24/7


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I'm trying to base my decision on power, capacity, reliability, reputation, etc and I'm scrambling my brain trying to choose with all considered.


have you considered a glock 30? i know you mentioned the hang-up with not having a safety. but you mention a glock 26 and warthog - figured i'd throw out a 10 + 1 glock in .45 acp. fits all 4 of your criteria to a T. 

i immediately thought .45 when i saw your first was "power." if you're thinking more along the lines of a .380 or 9mm (and even a .40 though i haven't shot the cw40) firefish mentioned the kahrs - great weapons.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Too many variables to call a one best ccw. Some people consider a full size 1911 but Id prefer something that will fit in a pocket. Not many 9s are truly pocket sized. Ive had a mustang pockelite for years and its really a pretty good compromise but would prefer something bigger in caliber.
You have to decide on budget $200-2000, caliber 22-45 and then how many rounds you think you need per mag(and if you need a 2nd or 3rd mag) if you go semi auto. You know how many rounds you can have with a small revolver and theres too many other choices in semi that are twice the capacity. Consider size if you want it in your pocket, waistband or holster. Ive had numerous glocks from model 26-20 and have never carried with round in chamber unless they were holstered because there is no real(manual) safety other than a holster to cover triggerguard. But glocks were not really designed for civilian use but they work well as designed but just not for me for carry purposes since I rarely use holsters. But like srt said a cocked/locked carry in waistband or pocket doesnt feel too safe either.
All in all Id say just go with a kakarov (sorry Joe lol), cheap, reliable & 9x18 is a pretty hot round for a smaller pistol.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

K-Bill said:


> have you considered a glock 30?


If you're going to do that -- go for the G29 (10mm Auto) that I've got for sale!!

10+1 of 10mm Power! More energy at 100 yards than the 45 ACP has at the muzzle! Also, you can get a 40 S&W and a 357 Sig barrel to use in the same pistol -- with the same mags.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm wanting to carry IWB or pocket. 9MM-45ACP. 8+rounds.

I'm coming around to DAO the more I think about it and am strongly taking everyone's advice. I'm thinking possibly a G26, G29 or Sig P250. I'm not hung up on price necessarily and DO NOT like to "settle" for something because of it. Once I find the one I want, I'll get it.

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I carry a G29 daily in a leather IWB holster. No problems at all with the gun or holster.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking why the G26 and not the G27? They are the same size and the weight would be negligible with a big difference where it matters, the bullet (but also a tad more recoil). I'm also intrigued by the 10mm but haven't had much trigger time with it.

One more thing to consider is if or if you would want to have a dedicated vehicle gun. Say you have a G22 or G23 in your vehicle those mags also function in the G27 (same with the other Glock calibers). Just one more thing to consider.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sailing Faith is very correct.

If I was forced to have only ONE handgun the rest of my life it with out question would be my Glock 19.

It has it all. Compact enough to CCW, hi-cap with 16+1, can actually be used at a distance more then a few feet if need be, extremely reliable, easy to maintain, easy to repair if ever needed and easy to get parts for. Heck it only has, what, 33 parts. Excluding the barrel, frame, and slide you can carry multiple spare parts in a ziplock bag in your pocket, not like you'd ever need it in daily carry though.

Luckily I can have more then one gun and this where Sailing Faith's comment comes into play. Its much easier for me to slip my P32 in my pocket to run to the grocery store then it is to carry the G19. Saying that, the G19 gets carried more because it is a much better gun.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

As for Glocks lacking a safety, that is simply untrue. They have THREE built in safeties. They do not have a manual safety and IMO a manual safety on a CCW is counter productive.

If you use a good holster (I love my MTAC) and keep your bugger hook off the trigger, then there is nothing to worry about.

I will admit Im a Glock fanboy. But honestly Ive had it it all just about. From XDs to 1911s to revolvers. Once I went to Glock I never looked back, they just work for me.

1911s are great but not great for CCW due to needing to be cocked and locked. DAOs like Khars are great for extreme close up stuff but I just cant shoot a DAO trigger well. I do like DA/SA pistols like a Makarov I carried as my first pocket gun. IF they could make one the size and weight of a P32 Id be all over it.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

I had a Kahr MK9 which is slightly bigger than the mustang but was heavy as a brick. The plastic frame 9mm version may be the ticket... I think it weighs 16oz empty whereas my mustang weighs 16oz with a full mag(6rds).
Heres a couple of reviews 
http://www.gunblast.com/Kahr-PM9.htm

http://www.gunblast.com/Kahr-PM45.htm

http://www.gunblast.com/LT_Rohrbaugh.htm

Heres a nice trio...
And a Kahr 45 with Smith 342


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I carry a G29 daily in a leather IWB holster. No problems at all with the gun or holster.


I carry my G29SF IWB daily - in a Milt Sparks holster, along with an extra 15-rd mag in a Milt Sparks OWB mag carrier. It is completely comfortable all day -- even when seated behind the wheel for hours at a time. 26 rounds of full power DoubleTap 125gr Barnes X copper HPs running out at 1501 fps at the ready is reassuring! My back-up usually consists of a DB9 in a pocket holster -- loaded with 100gr Pow'Rball 9mm+P ammo.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The only considerations for a CCW is reliability first and foremost and comfortable concealability. If it's not reliable I don't want it and if it isn't comfortable I won't carry it.

This is why I carry a S&W 442 air weight revolver. 

It is anvil reliable, light weight, plenty powerful enough at defense distances, recoil is mild, and any dumb ass can operate it under pressure. 

I don't have to worry about limp wristing it because I am in some awkward position and stressed to the hilt, I don't have to worry about having to clear a jam, I don't have to worry about a round not firing and clearing the dud... I just pull the trigger again, I don't have to worry rotating magazines to relax the springs, I don't have to worry about anything. I can pull the gun and pull the trigger and it's going to go bang every time.


----------

